# I feel for ya Wonder...



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I know exactly what you're talking about MM. Last year we had a litter of 4 toy poodles, and their very first clipping went sorta' like the one you did for your neighbor, even though we made sure that they were exposed early to touch with clippers, scisssors and etc, with and with out them being turned on. But when the actual clipping and snipping began, at about 4 wks. of age 3 out of 4 of them went bonkers.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What on earth is someone getting you to do a 6 week old puppy for. They should be vacc at 6 weeks then not touched by anyone till 8 weeks when the vaccine has worked on them.

The best way to do a young pup is in between your legs, they cant go far at all and dont fight for long. I sit on a stool and do this.

But you are right, the younger the better when they have to get use to clippers.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

MM ! Hahahahahaha.... weclome to my world. I had one of those today, little turd latched onto my index finger before I even flipped the clippers on. Seems to be becoming a specialty of mine. I think there is a vet or competing groomer or weirdo client out there thats mad at me or something and keeps refering these awful dogs. 

"OH... Your dog is a freak?? Well give Leia a call, she's good at those.... " 
*phone rings* 
Oh your dog is an 18 month old lhasa who's NEVER had a haircut?? Oh he bit vet last week did he?? Ohhh he's really matted and needs a shave...ummmm?? OH, Animal control has ticketed you and ordered him to be groomed?? Ummmm... maybe we can see how it goes.... for 100 bucks. Oh you'll be here when...? Ok (damnit) 
You think I'm kidding don't you... 

Then of course comes the utter and complete shock when Surprise they get that phone call saying the dog has tried to eat my face off and I will not be completing the groom so you can come pick him up now... And as a lovely parting gift YOU have just earned a referal back to your vet for grooming under sedation  We dont do that here, so good luck and have a nice day. 


Seriously though, I was thinking the same thing about the age, thats a bit young to be clipped by a somebody outside the home, I don't take pups in for grooming until their are at least 10 weeks and have had TWO sets of puppy shots.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry guys I didn't know about the age to be groomed
outside of the home honestly. LOL Siv, I had to hold him 
between my legs most of the time. 

I feel for ya Wonder really I do, I used to want to be a groomer
but not anymore! LOL!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Once again MM, I used to want to have kids... but well you know the rest  Thanks alot ! LoL


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Forget the needles, that catheter they give you in the hospitals
still gives me nightmares, makes mah skin crawl thinking about it, lol!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL MercyMoon,

Ya I quit grooming Poodles on the side for extra $$. Between the biting, peeing on my carpet, and all the hair, it had to end. I dont mind finding my own dogs hair around after a grooming, but not other's dogs. Yuck!

Also, I cant tell you how many people said they have a Poodle or Poodle mix that looked like a shitzu (sp?) or a yorkie. They weren't Poodle mixes, they just wanted a cheap groom and I only agree'd to clip POODLES! 

I dont know how groomer's do it, I really dont!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Forget the needles, that catheter they give you in the hospitals
> still gives me nightmares, makes mah skin crawl thinking about it, lol!


Ugh, yeah MM, I already know about that and I wouldn't wish that on anyone lol. I'm such a weenie when it comes to such things. 


LOL, I know what you mean finding other dog's hair around Secreto. I often find hair that doesn't belong to any of my crew in the laundry or in my car. I have to wash my grooming clothes seperatly from my regular wash. I have two wardrobes I suppose, that have to kept seperate right down to the underwear. Little hairs get stuck in the oddest places LoL.

I love my job, I love my job, I love my job....


----------

